# Orijen



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

I ordered the Orijen pet food, I hope my babies like it. They are very picky.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

janettandamber said:


> I ordered the Orijen pet food, I hope my babies like it. They are very picky.


 Received my Orijen yesterday and my dogs love it, and they are so picky.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Which one did you get? I got Leila the 6 Fish and she really likes it. Her poops firmed right up after starting on it, too (sorry if that is graphic..lol)


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> Which one did you get? I got Leila the 6 Fish and she really likes it. Her poops firmed right up after starting on it, too (sorry if that is graphic..lol)


 The fish and I hope my malts do as well as your (with the poop) LOL. Thanks for responding, was beginning to think no one liked me LOL.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeager likes the Orijen Puppy. I recently got him a sample of the 6 Fish, it helps with his stools but he stopped eating them! I think it's because of his teething and the kibbles are too hard on his gum. I hope he'll go back to eating them soon.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

mine really like the orijen fish and acana grasslands. and mine are super picky, too. sometimes when they won't eat, i just pick up the food after about 20 minutes and then they get it again for dinner. eventually they gobble it all up. i think many malts are very good at managing their own weight? plus i recall reading that intermittent fasting is really good for dogs - like 1 day a month or skipping one meal every couple of weeks. 

glad your pups like the orijen!


----------



## Kooper'sMom (Apr 4, 2010)

Kooper has been on Orijen puppy since I got him at 12 weeks and he absolutely loves it.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Mine like the Orijen, but they love the Acana Pacifica more.


----------

